# BIND - filter ipv6 AAAA requests?

## imanassypov

Hi,

I'm running bind 9.7 and in my lan I do not have any ipv6 deployed at all, however I understand other departments have recently deployed new aix systems which by default i understand have ipv6 functionality enabled. The issue is that my dns servers are getting swamped with AAAA record queries as by default any host with ipv6 enabled always queries ipv6 addresses before ipv4.

On bind- is there any way to filter the AAAA req's or simply blackhole them?

Can I define a blank ipv6 zone for the same domain that I carry ipv4 zone?

Thanks!

-igor

----------

## Hu

What response is your bind sending now?  I would expect it to send NXDOMAIN already if you have not set up any AAAA records.  If it is, then either you are very popular or the AIX systems are not properly caching negative responses.

----------

